# Bolt Vox



## aphoid (Jul 8, 2013)

There's apparently a new TiVo Bolt Vox out in the wild: TiVo's rumored voice-controlled DVR pops up at Amazon, Best Buy


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

not in stock/being sold yet


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

aphoid said:


> There's apparently a new TiVo Bolt Vox out in the wild: TiVo's rumored voice-controlled DVR pops up at Amazon, Best Buy


Yep, has been posted here in threads the past few days . . . .

NEW! tivo bolt vox at best buy

New TiVo Mini imminent?


----------



## aphoid (Jul 8, 2013)

It wasn't posted here (i.e. the 'TiVo Bolt DVR/Streamer' forum), and the default search automatically ticks the "Search this forum only" box. As I only really frequent this forum, I was surprised to NOT see it mentioned.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Will be released on 10/29 and confirmed does not have hydra on it yet. All we know so far


----------



## TivoJD (Feb 8, 2005)

Are You Ready to Talk to the VOX? - TiVo Blog


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

compnurd said:


> Will be released on 10/29 and *confirmed does not have hydra on it yet*. All we know so far


? What is the source/does this mean that the current "Bolt Vox" boxes being sold at Best Buy have the current interface on them and not Hydra? If so, and then the voice feature is not operable? If that's the case, I wonder if there's any info. in the packing box explaining all this and when voice will be available--or it's possible that there isn't, if the sales that have occurred were premature and that when the official Oct. 29 start of sales date arrives, boxes will update to Hydra either as part of the setup process or, for boxes already running, as an "update."


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

Mikeguy said:


> ? What is the source/does this mean that the current "Bolt Vox" boxes being sold at Best Buy have the current interface on them and not Hydra? If so, and then the voice feature is not operable?


Houston twitter guy that bought Bolt Vox early.
I think he used the phrase Voice button is a decoration.
I wouldn't hold TiVo to anything until after launch date.


----------



## Goldwing2001 (Sep 30, 2006)

I will be purchasing the Bolt Vox next week. Would anyone here be interested in buying my current Bolt + 6 Tuner (includes lifetime subscription). Will sell for $630 (shipping included to US only). If your interested please email me at [email protected]


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

Goldwing2001 said:


> I will be purchasing the Bolt Vox next week. Would anyone here be interested in buying my current Bolt + 6 Tuner (includes lifetime subscription). Will sell for $630 (shipping included to US only). If your interested please email me at [email protected]


Why are you buying a Bolt Vox instead of upgrading to Hydra on your Bolt + ? The only cost would be $45 for the Vox remote.

Do you need OTA functionality now?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

DVR_Dave said:


> Why are you buying a Bolt Vox instead of upgrading to Hydra on your Bolt + ? The only cost would be $45 for the Vox remote.
> 
> Do you need OTA functionality now?


Who knows, right, because saying he's buying a "BOLT VOX" doesn't communicate whether they're getting a CableCARD-only 6-tuner or one of the the OTA/CC-capable 4-tuner models.

(Though, yeah, they'd almost have to be switching to an OTA-capable model, since just buying a VOX Remote would seem to be the simple solution.)


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

sfhub said:


> Houston twitter guy that bought Bolt Vox early.
> I think he used the phrase Voice button is a decoration.
> I wouldn't hold TiVo to anything until after launch date.


Yep. I wonder what "Houston guy" means when he says that the Voice button is a decoration--either that he doesn't think much of voice; or that the box doesn't yet have Hydra (and voice) on it, perhaps awaiting the Oct. 29 Hydra release; or that it has Hydra but that voice isn't yet operative (perhaps awaiting an update on Oct. 29 as well).


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

krkaufman said:


> Who knows, right, because saying he's buying a "BOLT VOX" doesn't communicate whether they're getting a CableCARD-only 6-tuner or one of the the OTA/CC-capable 4-tuner models.
> 
> (Though, yeah, they'd almost have to be switching to an OTA-capable model, since just buying a VOX Remote would seem to be the simple solution.)


Some people just might not know the other options, thinking that buying a new "Bolt Vox" package and machine is the only way to get Hydra and voice capabilities.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Goldwing2001 said:


> I will be purchasing the Bolt Vox next week. Would anyone here be interested in buying my current Bolt + 6 Tuner (includes lifetime subscription). Will sell for $630 (shipping included to US only). If your interested please email me at [email protected]


You probably should list here: Buyer/Seller Area.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

Mikeguy said:


> Yep. I wonder what "Houston guy" means when he says that the Voice button is a decoration--either that he doesn't think much of voice; or that the box doesn't yet have Hydra (and voice) on it


AFAICT he meant the button isn't functional. He said the interface was the old/current one and from what TiVo Ted mentioned, the button won't perform the voice function unless you are on Hydra. I would guess everything would be functional by the official Oct 29th launch date.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

sfhub said:


> AFAICT he meant the button isn't functional. He said the interface was the old/current one and from what TiVo Ted mentioned, the button won't perform the voice function unless you are on Hydra. I would guess everything would be functional by the official Oct 29th launch date.


Which should mean we should see hydra in the next week


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

compnurd said:


> Which should mean we should see hydra in the next week


Or, specifically, starting October 29th...


TiVo_Ted said:


> Hi everyone, I'm going to take the plunge here and try to answer some of your VOX and Hydra related questions. ...
> 
> Regarding our 4th generation user experience (aka Hydra), *we will be making it available to all MINI, Roamio, BOLT and BOLT+ customers starting on the release date - 10/29*.


@TiVo_Ted's post, here, includes much more info, plus there are several followups clarifying how things will work. *A must read.*


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

sfhub said:


> AFAICT he meant the button isn't functional. He said the interface was the old/current one and from what TiVo Ted mentioned, the button won't perform the voice function unless you are on Hydra. I would guess everything would be functional by the official Oct 29th launch date.


A bit confusing to the handful of people (if that?) who snag a Bolt Vox before Oct. 29, wondering what happened to the interface pictured in the instruction info., and where that dang voice is. "Tivo, open My Shows. Open My Shows! OPEN MY SHOWS, DANG IT!"


----------



## Bville01 (Jan 17, 2014)

I must say that I have the new Tivo Bolt Vox for a few days now and I am not enjoying it as much as I thought I would. Maybe it will just take some getting used to. I am also a new cord cutter and am using over the air antenna. My "problems" are: I don't like the dark home screen with large blocks of shows at the bottom (very distracting to me.) I don't like the fact that each time I go to the Guide, I don't see all of my favorite channels. Sometimes it shows 6, 7, or 8 channels - weird. I also don't like that the Guide does not list the channels in numerical order and I can't figure out how to reorder the channels. And again, I don't like the black background on the Guide screen. I actually liked my old version with my Roamio.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Bville01 said:


> I must say that I have the new Tivo Bolt Vox for a few days now and I am not enjoying it as much as I thought I would. Maybe it will just take some getting used to. I am also a new cord cutter and am using over the air antenna. My "problems" are: I don't like the dark home screen with large blocks of shows at the bottom (very distracting to me.) I don't like the fact that each time I go to the Guide, I don't see all of my favorite channels. Sometimes it shows 6, 7, or 8 channels - weird. I also don't like that the Guide does not list the channels in numerical order and I can't figure out how to reorder the channels. And again, I don't like the black background on the Guide screen. I actually liked my old version with my Roamio.


I am so confused.

The guide shows 10 channels unless you have Fewer in the channel list or favorites.

The order is only numeric. Can't change it.


----------



## Bville01 (Jan 17, 2014)

TonyD79 said:


> I am so confused.
> 
> The guide shows 10 channels unless you have Fewer in the channel list or favorites.
> 
> The order is only numeric. Can't change it.


I only receive eight channels.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

So you should see all 8 unless you are filtering.


----------



## Bville01 (Jan 17, 2014)

Yes I know. Sometimes I show 6 and sometimes 8. It happens like that no matter if the guide is set for favorites or "Channel List." Very strange!


----------

